# Hey, guess what?



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 18, 2008)

*THIS PAGE IS NOW OPEN TO FREINDLY REQUESTS SUCH AS DEMENTED TAKES ON POKEMON AS SEEN BELOW BECUASE I'M COOL LIKE THAT BUT I NEED SOME TIME TO FINISH THEM SINCE SCHOOL IS GOING ON...* *Phyew!*


I can drawer.


Might as well start with Pokemon...

You know all them ornery Rattatas that used to drive you nuts?
Not anymore

"Your Cuter Than I Recall (Love Me Do)"





Also, Dragons are relavent... sorta...

"Dark Hatchling" *PhotoShop Edited Version*




By the way, One Piece rocks your PokeSocks.


"Good Morning" *BackGroundless Version*




And some random Emoness.

"Gaurdian Angel"



Self portrate to fool those who don't know what I really look like.

"Stormy River Dock"



The cover for a Comic I'm writing.

"Goop Isle Cover" *Photoshop Edited Version*




"CANNIBALZ!"



"Kirby's Revenge"



Some art for my freind, the Cannibal Vice Prez, which consists of two of her (?) many avatars.

"Cannibal Vice Prez"



Some art for the President of Maids of Moe, who adopted me and is a very small and wrathful P[h]enguin.

"Mistress of MoM"



For a while the guy who tries to eat kirby was my avatar, so...

"Me of MoM"



MY CRAZY AWESOME KILLER ROBOT GUY IN A ZOOT SUIT, BOOYAH!
*Actually a parody of the back of a record cover*

"W00t Suit"



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spoon (Nov 21, 2008)

D:< This thread needs more comments, seriously, any of you reading this need to get off your lazy bum and comment (or update if you're Enteimon.)

<3 That Raticate is more adorable than one normally is. I really adore that pose it has, though Raticate's arm are a bit low. I like how you've drawn the tail, and managed to make it cute. I'm amazed that you've made an adorable Raticate with beady eyes. I just adore how you used watercolors (or makers ?), and it's a nice treat, too; I haven't seen watercolors in some time. Lovely cherry (I'm guessing from the length of the stem) you drew there :3

 I hope to see more art from you <3~


----------



## Ayame (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, wow, you've got a pretty unique style.  I love all the details on the dragon pictures.
Raticate is so cute in that picture...  <3
I like how you drew its mouth.  I can't draw, or I would probably gush in-depth.  I just know that you have some good stuff here.  
I like the pose in that one picture (the self-portrait?).
It makes me want to draw, but when I draw, eyes tend to burn.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, just wow. Amazing. 'Specially that blac-and-white dragon. I myself have trouble with details... So you are good!


----------



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 21, 2008)

:D

Aaaaw! Gee, thanks guys!

Heheh!

Yeah, I really like Raticates and thought it'd be nice if one were cuddly for a change-- it was my very first time drawing one so, yeah... I was working of an old card; http://www.wagglepop.com/auction/images/imgupld/510098_1.jpg

I had to kinda improvise...

I think I got lucky with the dragon; I studied from som books for a while and then I drew that being the first time using an art pen...

I'll try to finish more stuff and post it; I have a comic piece I can put up right now. :)


Okey, here's mah prologue!

It's kind of long...

**INSERT EPIC COMIC HERE**

**scrollz up fer epic comicness**


----------



## Ayame (Nov 21, 2008)

Aw, nice.  :D  I think you should draw Shellos or Sneasel.  That would be awesome.


----------



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 21, 2008)

That's cool with me.

I could probably have it done a day, but I'm pretty buisy so...

Maybe I'll make this a request place?

*I uze Markerz Dezguized az water colorz*


----------



## octobr (Nov 22, 2008)

HEY I SUGGEST YOU FINISH A CERTAIN _SOMEONE'S_ GIRAFFE.

YEAH.

JUST A _SUGGESTION_.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 22, 2008)

If you do make it a requests place don't be surprised if you three hundred billion requests.


----------



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Verne said:


> HEY I SUGGEST YOU FINISH A CERTAIN _SOMEONE'S_ GIRAFFE.
> 
> YEAH.
> 
> JUST A _SUGGESTION_.


OH, RIGHT...

HEY, I'LL WORK ON TEH GIRAFFE THIS THANKSGIVING FER SURE, AND, YEAH GO AHEAD AND BURY ME IN REQUESTS.


----------



## Lili (Nov 24, 2008)

You're a really good artist. These are pure win. "Kirby's Revenge" and "Dark Hatchling" are my favorites.
For a suggestion, you could draw a Buizel swimming in a river or something. The idea just randomly popped into my head.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 24, 2008)

I suggest a picture of Vulpix and Mudkip huddling. It would be so cute.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 24, 2008)

I _suggest_ *coughcough* a dragon of some type, with its wings showing. Dark hatchling is awesome, and I'd want to see what you can do for wings. Just for the record, I can't do eyes or faces on anything, and my wings... are epic fail.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 24, 2008)

Bk_Enteimon said:


> That's cool with me.
> 
> I could probably have it done a day, but I'm pretty buisy so...
> 
> ...


Hooray.  Take your time, and have fun.  I'll be waiting to see the finished product.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, always take your time instead of worring about how fast the requester is waiting unless it takes like a month.


----------



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 25, 2008)

Kay, thanks guys!

Guess I'll be buisy for a while! It'll be good practice though, so... what do you mean by "Huddling" by the way?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

Huddling as in kind of like how penguins huddle in a group but somewhat like cuddling.


----------



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 25, 2008)

Right!

I was thinking of FootBall, for some reason... which is odd, since I don't even like football... XD


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw man, these are great! My art seems pathetic compared to yours...ah well, I guess that these could be motivation to get better.


----------

